

Ubuntu 14.10 released - zvikara
http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/14.10/release/

======
facorreia
Release notes:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes)

